# New Hammer / Breaker for my 310 SJ TC John Deere



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of our new hammer we just picked up. Should have some frost to bust through with it in a few days. It's a 1300 ft lb NPK unit. I hope it will break some decent rock and concrete. Man the tool is expensive. I priced out an extra one and they range from $750 - $1250 plus frt and taxes. I think we will be charging by the hour and by the inch, especially in the rock. The unit set us back about $25,500 including tax and shipping. We are going to build a bracket for it so we can quick connect it to our new Bobcat A 300 as well.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice should make you some money


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice hammer you have there 
correct me if im wrong but isnt that a big hammer for a bobcat 300?
Allen


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Those NPK hammers work good,I had bought a used one a few years back when I started out it was a NPK 4X,the only reason I got rid of it was the place I bought it from said it had a new seal kit in it but it was still losing nitrogen,so they took it back and bought a new MAGNUM RHB 306,it is a 1250 ft/lbs and it works great.
I too think that that NPK would be too big for that Bobcat.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

is this for ice removal





















lol jk nice on the 310


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

threeleaf;983495 said:


> very nice hammer you have there
> correct me if im wrong but isnt that a big hammer for a bobcat 300?
> Allen


Hammer weights 1250# A300's rated at 3000#


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

25K?????? Holy $h!t!!!!!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't believe that price tag either, Go on ebay search hydraulic hammer. The ones for the mini excavators go for 10k and the big ones like this go for 18+. Big bucks for something so small and doesn't have it's own power source. But boy do they break some concrete and stone!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

THAT should do some damage. There's day's I wish I had something that big. I have a 500 lb'er on my 250, and it is fairly hard on the arms. The fast pulsating on the lines is especially tough on the hyd. couplers. Let us know how it works on the skid if you decide to try it. :salute:


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Was it 25K Canadian? Anyway, it should make you money but they can tear up a machine if used exclusively on one carrier and used a lot. 

Nice unit, best of luck with it


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Hammer weights 1250# A300's rated at 3000#


i think what he means is that the bobcat wont have the hydro flow to properly power the breaker, not necesarily how heavy it is. and the 1250lbs is impact force not weight of the breaker.

Thats a real nice unit though! have the 310 bust the concrete and use your A300 to clean up the broken pieces. do you have a grapple for it?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You can save some serious money by getting your bits made up by a forging company.A few years ago,a huge road building co. in our area got theirs built by my next door neighbor--stronger and will last longer than OEM.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;984019 said:


> i think what he means is that the bobcat wont have the hydro flow to properly power the breaker, not necesarily how heavy it is. and the 1250lbs is impact force not weight of the breaker.
> 
> Thats a real nice unit though! have the 310 bust the concrete and use your A300 to clean up the broken pieces. do you have a grapple for it?


I checked the weight it also weights 1250 LBS and requires 13-32 GPM to make it work. A reg flow A-300 is 20 GPM and a high flow is 37 GPM. So buy the numbers it should work great.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are slick rigs. I ran a power line for my folks two winters ago and we had to get one to bust up 18" of frost. Pretty slick. I wouldn't want to run one for 8 hours straight though.....


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

tuney443;984021 said:


> You can save some serious money by getting your bits made up by a forging company.A few years ago,a huge road building co. in our area got theirs built by my next door neighbor--stronger and will last longer than OEM.


Thanks. Good to know. This is our first hammer so there is a learning curve for us.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

02powerstroke;984393 said:


> I checked the weight it also weights 1250 LBS and requires 13-32 GPM to make it work. A reg flow A-300 is 20 GPM and a high flow is 37 GPM. So buy the numbers it should work great.


I also looked at the numbers and Bobcat makes a 1000ft lb breaker for the A300. It weighs 1200 lbs and requires high flow. The unit I just bought weighs about 1300 lbs not including the skid bracket that I will need to make. NPK suggests a flow rate of 13 - 32 GPM. My bobcat has 37GPM and my 310 Deere has 42 GPM. We are going to try it on the deere for now and see how it goes. We decided to go with a hammer for the backhoe instead of the skid mainly because we thought the Backhoe would get more use because of the reach. Now if it can work it out on the Bobcat in tight situations,such as in buildings that would be great. A local builder needs to dig some trenches and the frost is 3 - 5 feet thick in some spots. He has a 550 ft lb on his CAT skid steer and it doesn't have enough kick. Because we have so little snow the frost is crazy deep this year.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;983650 said:


> 25K?????? Holy $h!t!!!!!


$22,600 + tax.... The Canadian Gov't likes their 13%...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

kcress31;984592 said:


> $22,600 + tax.... The Canadian Gov't likes their 13%...


When the HST comes you'll get all of your tax back.:redbounce Very nice 310 and hammer.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Best thing I did last year was buy a 500# hammer for my mini. I can do so much with it. Kept me working all year with misc projects. Now I bail out buddies that don't have them. Works great! Mine isn't as large as yours but it will still do the job, just takes a little more time.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

kcress31;984587 said:


> I also looked at the numbers and Bobcat makes a 1000ft lb breaker for the A300. It weighs 1200 lbs and requires high flow. The unit I just bought weighs about 1300 lbs not including the skid bracket that I will need to make. NPK suggests a flow rate of 13 - 32 GPM. My bobcat has 37GPM and my 310 Deere has 42 GPM. We are going to try it on the deere for now and see how it goes. We decided to go with a hammer for the backhoe instead of the skid mainly because we thought the Backhoe would get more use because of the reach. Now if it can work it out on the Bobcat in tight situations,such as in buildings that would be great. A local builder needs to dig some trenches and the frost is 3 - 5 feet thick in some spots. He has a 550 ft lb on his CAT skid steer and it doesn't have enough kick. Because we have so little snow the frost is crazy deep this year.


I really don't think your hammer has enough ass for 5' of frost,maybe the 3' with a little time.You definitely need to establish a face ASAP and work off that face continuosly.That amount of frost after a while gets to you.Certainly not fun,I'd rather be hammering rock any day.I'd use that 892 of yours with a narrow bucket to hump out material.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

tuney443;984657 said:


> I really don't think your hammer has enough ass for 5' of frost,maybe the 3' with a little time.You definitely need to establish a face ASAP and work off that face continuosly.That amount of frost after a while gets to you.Certainly not fun,I'd rather be hammering rock any day.I'd use that 892 of yours with a narrow bucket to hump out material.


Yeah, I would have to agree it will take a while to get it all done and we will have to do it a few feet at a time. It works better for us as it is an hourly job plus by the inch for the tool if it wears quickly.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

kcress31;984587 said:


> I also looked at the numbers and Bobcat makes a 1000ft lb breaker for the A300. It weighs 1200 lbs and requires high flow. The unit I just bought weighs about 1300 lbs not including the skid bracket that I will need to make. NPK suggests a flow rate of 13 - 32 GPM. My bobcat has 37GPM and my 310 Deere has 42 GPM. We are going to try it on the deere for now and see how it goes. We decided to go with a hammer for the backhoe instead of the skid mainly because we thought the Backhoe would get more use because of the reach. Now if it can work it out on the Bobcat in tight situations,such as in buildings that would be great. A local builder needs to dig some trenches and the frost is 3 - 5 feet thick in some spots. He has a 550 ft lb on his CAT skid steer and it doesn't have enough kick. Because we have so little snow the frost is crazy deep this year.


You will do fine in three ft of frost anything more will take a bit more time,I work with a utility company here in Ottawa and we are always doing road crossings and three two four ft is the usual,always remember to use it to break frost and it isn't a pry bar as most operators do with them,us a good quality grease on the tool.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

jayman3;984824 said:


> You will do fine in three ft of frost anything more will take a bit more time,I work with a utility company here in Ottawa and we are always doing road crossings and three two four ft is the usual,always remember to use it to break frost and it isn't a pry bar as most operators do with them,us a good quality grease on the tool.


In the winter with 20 to 30 below Celsius would you use a winter grease EP1 or would you stick with an EP2?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im surprised that that size breaker only needs that much flow, my bad. guess im so used to hearing skids only running breakers up to 700lbs impact that i thought this would be out of its class. but it prolly has more to do with the reliability of the skid enduring long uses with a 1K+ breaker.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice kcress. I always just stuck with EP2. They get pretty hot.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice lookin' tool. watch it doesn't get used at a pry. the hoe might not hurt it, but we had a customer who keep breaking the tie bolts. operator wouldn't stop prying with it


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

That reminds me of my Christmas Break 1995. Junior year of high school. Company I worked for was building townhouses. We are needing to install water and sewer service from the main to the house.

Digging with a old Ford 555 backhoe that was soon replaced by a Cat 416B that they still have. I spend plenty of time with a hammer on the front of a 7753 Bobcat busting through frost. That was a lesson in misery. I was glad to be back in school..


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

kcress31;985147 said:


> In the winter with 20 to 30 below Celsius would you use a winter grease EP1 or would you stick with an EP2?


I stay with EP2 year round seems to stay in place on the tool better,and remember never put the hammer in water that is deeper than the base of the hammer as it will do some serious damage to the cylinder.


----------

